# Hugo Käch: Trio for piano, violin and cello (1967)



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

*Hugo Käch (1927-2003)*, a renowned Swiss conductor and director of broadcasts of Classical music concerts, composed a *"Trio for piano, violin and cello" in 1967*, the time when he was conductor at the Wiener Staatsoper. The work seems to be unperformed and was unpublished so far, but with the kind permission of the Käch family I am now allowed to publish the full score and provide a short sound snippet on my website:

*https://www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/other-violin-manuscripts/trio-works/*

Here is a short biography about Hugo Käch:

Hugo Käch was born on 26 September 1927 in Lucerne (Switzerland). He studied music at the Lucerne Conservatory and later composition with Paul Hindemith and conducting with Igor Markevitch. Hugo Kaech then completed his studies in the master class of Herbert von Karajan and became his assistant.
In the 1960s Hugo Käch was conductor at the Wiener Staatsoper, as the first Swiss countryman ever. A few years later Hugo Käch worked in the television industry, first as an assistant, later as a director. There he found his mission and directed live broadcasts of concerts of classical music. For example Hugo Käch directed the live broadcasts of the Vienna New Year's Concerts from 1980 to 1986 or since 1982 the broadcasts from the Scala in Milano. In 1998 he directed the first recorded concert from the Forbidden City in Beijing. In total Hugo Käch directed over 500 broadcasts of concert and opera performances with all major orchestras, soloists and conductors of his time.
Beside his international career Hugo Käch was also lecturer and later director of the music school as well as choral master of the Oratorienchor, both in Schaffhausen.
Hugo Käch died on 31 December 2003 in Flurlingen, near Schaffhausen (Switzerland).


----------

